# Underground DC piping



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

I am in the planning stages of a 30x30 shop garage building. I want to rough-in for a dust collector and intend to run underground piping for it. I will, at most have need for a max of two machines running at once Unisaw/jointer/planer? I will need about 20-25' max to get to where I will set the DC. Not sure what that machine will be either. It is all questions at this point. This will be a straight shot from the inlet down to a sweep, 20' and another sweep up to the collector. Also, being sub-grade it will be plastic with a good ground attached. Suggestions?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

You will need to make sure you can access the piping in case of a clog. Also need to provide drainage if water gets in. Other than that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are using PVC and gluing the joints you shouldn't get any water in the pipe. I would spend the money and use schedule 40 pipe to prevent perhaps someone crushing the pipe during the pouring of the floor. Then install clean outs so you can run something into the pipe if it gets clogged.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

This is actually an interesting subject because I hope to build a new shop when I move and just never even thought about it being underground. I’m interested in how it comes about.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What I wouldn't give to have a nice above ground shop with underground dust collection...well maybe in the next house....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only thing bad about a underground system is one day you will change you mind on how you have the shop arranged and the underground system will be obsolete. I worked at a shop that had a underground system with the ends plugged with cement to fill the holes. They had all their duct work run overhead because they had different equipment in different places than when the shop was first built. I could do it in my shop as I have no intention of pouring concrete over the top. I have a shop with a dirt floor.


----------

